#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > مشکل: مشکل پیغام رایت پروتکت بر روی کول دیسک

## غفور

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید همکاران.؟

نمیدونم که مطلبو آیا در جای مرتبط به موضوع قرار دادم یا نه
سوالی که برام پیش اومده که متاسفانه نشده جواب بگیرم اینه که کول دیسکی که مسکل رایت پروتکت دارد که دیتا داخلس موحود میباشد به راحتی قابل استفاده میباسد ولی نمپشود داخلش کپی انجام نمیگیرد و اجازه فرمت نمیدهدکه با پیغام فوق روبرو میشود. با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
در مورد مشکل رایت پروتکت ،نرم افزارهای متنوع برای برند های مختلف در انجمن موجود هست .
موفق باشید .

----------

*nekooee*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز مشکلت رو باید در این بخش مطرح می کردی:
https://www.irantk.ir/forums/662-%D8...4-Flash-memory

همیشه قبل از تاپیک زدن در انجمن جستجو کنید. شما در این بخشی که لینک دادم تعداد زیادی راهکار پیدا می کنید. اولین کاری که می کنید باید مدل چیپ فلش مموری خودتون رو پیدا کنید و بر اساس اون نرم افزارش رو پیدا کنید.

----------

*cybernova*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*غفور*

----------

